

Next-Level Augmented Mobile Gaming - EuroBoy
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ed443d56-b09a-11e3-8058-00144feab7de.html#axzz2wuMGvB8y

======
EuroBoy
"Meanwhile, Swedish computer-vision company 13th Lab was showcasing Rescape,
in which a smartphone strapped to a toy gun turns the real world into a game
of virtual paintball. Its iPhone app scans the room then recreates a digital
version that superimposes enemies and fantastical environments over the real-
life furniture, bringing Call of Duty out of the screen and into the living
room." \- Tim Bradshaw

------
EuroBoy
Curse wrapps it up pretty nicely:

[http://youtu.be/kHggAz-ndZI](http://youtu.be/kHggAz-ndZI)

------
EuroBoy
Here's the creators:

[http://13thlab.com/](http://13thlab.com/)

